# I have a sty :crap



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anyone here know anything I can do (home remedy) for a sty in my eye? It started yesterday, and it's really causing me discomfort now! I am 36 weeks pregnant. I want to avoid going to a doctor, especially because I am planning a UC and I don't feel like having to explain/argue that!









Help please?









Thanks in advance.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I pop them....









-Angela


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got any breast milk? That helps. My ds1 gets huge, dreadful ones occasionally. I put a wash cloth as hot as he can stand on the stye to bring it to a head and pop it. Other than that I think you just need to boost you immune system and give it time. Acyclovir is the remedy for styes - might be worth asking a pharmacist if there is anything OTC you can put on it. I got some cream for ds last time that really helped.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Putting a wet teabag on the eye and letting it sit helps (put teabag in hot water, pull out, let cool). I also make compresses from eyebright (it seems almost like woodshavings in the version I have) and that helps a lot too.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I popped one and got a horrible unsightly infection, so I don't do that anymore.

Hot washcloths and teabags seem to keep them under control. I've also used antibiotic ointment for one (I was vain...it appeared 2 weeks before my wedding) but I don't think it went away any faster.


----------



## lily7 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rubbing it gently with a gold ring always does the trick for me when it is still small, not sure how it works if it gets big, but mine dissapears within a day or 2 with rubbing. I know sounds weird but it works.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Do NOT squeeze a sty!!!







You can easily transfer the infection to another part of that eye or contaminate the other eye through transfer by your fingers!!

Generally, they are self-limiting and won't last longer than a few days. But, in that time, they are annoying and unsightly. Popping them has serious risks to secondary infection and damage to the delicate eye area.

Instead, use Chamomile tea bags!! Safe for pregnancy use and for babies/toddler/children/adults. They are inexpensive, as well. You can use regular tea bags, but the tannins in them can be overly strong. The Chamomile is very gentle and it works just as well.

Make a strong tea with them and keep using the tea bags (I like to make about 2 cups of water with 5 tea bags). Leave the tea bags in the tea (you'll use them as a poultice). Keep the water as hot as you can stand (the heat helps draw out the sty). Cool water is better for tired eyes, not infected eyes.

Lie down, put a towel against the same side of your head as has the sty so that the tea doesn't drip onto your hair or bed/couch/carpet. It won't hurt your hair/linens/carpet, but it might cuase them to lighten ever so slightly! Easier to use the towel and no problems!

Wash your hands and do the following. It makes for a nice time to lie down and rest, too! Put on some nice music or a movie you've seen before and can just listen to.

Anyway, gently squeeze the tea bag, but leave some tea in it. Place the wet, warm tea bag on your eye and leave it there for a few minutes (it may drip, that's why the towel on the side of your head!). I like to cover the tea bag with a hot, damp washcloth, as well. When the tea bag has cooled, put it back in the tea and use another. Repeat this process over and over for at least 30 minutes (longer if you can), several times a day.

Don't let anyone help you with this (in case they forget and touch their eyes with a wet finger or before they've had a chance to wash their hands) unless they will fully concentrate on what they are doing!

Your sty should be gone in a matter of hours. I've never had one for more than 4 hours after I began using the Chamomile tea. Same goes for ds and dh. I always have Chamomile in the house.

Do NOT use these tea bags on your other eye!!! Do NOT use that damp washcloth on the other eye! Do NOT touch that other eye while you are doing all this. That eye is healthy, let's keep it that way!!









Toss the used tea bags into your composter, do not drink that tea.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm going to try this right now! Thanks!


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
Do NOT squeeze a sty!!!







You can easily transfer the infection to another part of that eye or contaminate the other eye through transfer by your fingers!!

Generally, they are self-limiting and won't last longer than a few days. But, in that time, they are annoying and unsightly. Popping them has serious risks to secondary infection and damage to the delicate eye area.

Instead, use Chamomile tea bags!! Safe for pregnancy use and for babies/toddler/children/adults. They are inexpensive, as well. You can use regular tea bags, but the tannins in them can be overly strong. The Chamomile is very gentle and it works just as well.

Make a strong tea with them and keep using the tea bags (I like to make about 2 cups of water with 5 tea bags). Leave the tea bags in the tea (you'll use them as a poultice). Keep the water as hot as you can stand (the heat helps draw out the sty). Cool water is better for tired eyes, not infected eyes.

Lie down, put a towel against the same side of your head as has the sty so that the tea doesn't drip onto your hair or bed/couch/carpet. It won't hurt your hair/linens/carpet, but it might cuase them to lighten ever so slightly! Easier to use the towel and no problems!

Wash your hands and do the following. It makes for a nice time to lie down and rest, too! Put on some nice music or a movie you've seen before and can just listen to.

Anyway, gently squeeze the tea bag, but leave some tea in it. Place the wet, warm tea bag on your eye and leave it there for a few minutes (it may drip, that's why the towel on the side of your head!). I like to cover the tea bag with a hot, damp washcloth, as well. When the tea bag has cooled, put it back in the tea and use another. Repeat this process over and over for at least 30 minutes (longer if you can), several times a day.

Don't let anyone help you with this (in case they forget and touch their eyes with a wet finger or before they've had a chance to wash their hands) unless they will fully concentrate on what they are doing!

Your sty should be gone in a matter of hours. I've never had one for more than 4 hours after I began using the Chamomile tea. Same goes for ds and dh. I always have Chamomile in the house.

Do NOT use these tea bags on your other eye!!! Do NOT use that damp washcloth on the other eye! Do NOT touch that other eye while you are doing all this. That eye is healthy, let's keep it that way!!









Toss the used tea bags into your composter, do not drink that tea.









Above... Is what I am going to try.


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

Basically you just need to steam it. The tea bags will probably do great(or a flannel) - I normally use a tea spoon dipped in hot water. Do it 4 times a day for about 15 minutes a time if you can. Definitely don't pop it! If you are prone to them (I am!), do the hot flannel/tea spoon as soon as you feel it coming up and it will likely go away -the sty is generally just a build up of oils in they eye.


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

I had a problem with a recurring stye last year and tried all of the above remedies... the only thing that really worked was dipping a Qtip in diluted baby shampoo (I used dd's natural stuff) and "washing" the area morning and night. I actually did that for a while after it healed up and it never came back.

I got this advice from dd's eye doctor.


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

to everyone!

I held hot chamomile tea bags on my eye all yeserday afternoon and evening. When I woke up this morning the sty was practically gone. It's still a little red and swollen, but the pain is pretty much down to nothing!


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Pregnant with a stye? I would look at what your body is telling you. If you get another one again, I would look into nourishing your liver. Many people I talk to that have had styes, need liver cleansing, and many have even had gallbladder issues. A stye more often is a sign that we need to nourish and heal our liver. And it is very common to have liver and gallbladder issues while pregnant.

Several other questions are, are you pregnant with a girl?
And do you have any yeast issues or eczema?


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1* 
Pregnant with a stye? I would look at what your body is telling you. If you get another one again, I would look into nourishing your liver. Many people I talk to that have had styes, need liver cleansing, and many have even had gallbladder issues. A stye more often is a sign that we need to nourish and heal our liver. And it is very common to have liver and gallbladder issues while pregnant.

Several other questions are, are you pregnant with a girl?
And do you have any yeast issues or eczema?

Interesting info...

Well, first I have no idea whether baby is girl or boy, although if I had to guess by intuition, I'd guess girl. Why?









No, no yeast or eczema issues, not any that are causing symptoms anyway.

I do know that the sty started on Tuesday. I worked an afternoon shift until 11pm on Monday, went straight after work to another hospital because my father-in-law had to be transferred for an emergency surgery (which ended up not taking place







). I rode with my mother-in-law (who did not take into consideration any of MY needs







) I was stranded there until my husband picked me up around 11am. Then, off to work I went again at 2:30 to 11pm. I guess you could say I did not take good care of myself (or the baby) for those two days. I ended up getting sick. I'm thinking the sty was because of that. That was a whole different topic, wasn't it? I learned my lesson. That being, don't care about helping people who don't care about you!

Anyway, that was the first sty that I've ever had, and hopefully the last!


----------

